# DSL Router an Kabelanschluss



## C Punkt (1. Dezember 2019)

Hi zusammen!

Zahle jetzt schon seit Monaten Miete für den Kabel ROuter: Fritzbox 6490 von Unitymedia (wollte zügig einen eigenen, da es total blöd ist den zu mieten, dennn bei 5€ im Monate hat man ja nach 2 Jahren ja eig abbezahlt und dennoch gehört er einem nicht..) Jetzt hab ich dummerweise am BlackFriday einen DSL Router (wollte den besten: 7590) gekauft und vergessen dass der bei mir ja nicht funktioniert... Habe mich eingelesen und obwohl ich mich nicht auskenne meine ich herausgelesen zu haben, dass man den Router dennoch verwenden kann, indem man ihn an einen Kabelrouter bzw Modem anschließt. Den jetzt an meine Kabel Fritzbox anzuschließen wär ja blöd, hätte ich nichts von.. Aber würde es Sinn machen ein günstiges Kabelmodem zu kaufen und den DSL ROuter dann an das Modem anzuschließen? Oder sollte das Modem auch schon gut sein und würde einen FLaschenhals darstellen oder wäre der doch nur eine Art "Adapter für den Router und kann durchaus ein billiger sein? Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Danke!

LG


----------



## robbe (1. Dezember 2019)

Ein reines und technisch aktuelles Kabelmodem wirst du kaum finden. Spontan fällt mir nur das TC4400 ein und das ist so teuer, dass du dir für ein paar € mehr schon ne Kabelfritzbox kaufen könntest. Dazu kommt noch, das du dann wieder zwei Verbraucher rumstehen hast. Von daher, schick die 7590 zurück und kauf dir ne Kabelbox.

P.S. Die 5€ sind keine Miete für die Box, sondern der Beitrag für die Telefon-Komfortoption mit den 3 Rufnummern. Wenn du die 3 Rufnummern also behalten willst, würde dir ein eigener Router garnichts nützen, die 5€ müsstest du trotzdem bezahlen. Brauchst du die Nummern nicht, kannst du dir die 5€ zwar sparen, musst aber natürlich schauen, wann du die Option kündigen kannst.


----------



## fotoman (1. Dezember 2019)

Keine Ahnung, ob Du für ca. 50€ ein gutes Kabelmodem bekommst.
Ich würde die FB 7590 einfach zurück geben und (noch heute) z.B. diehier kaufen:
AVM FRITZ!Box 6591 Cable - WLAN Mesh Router mit Kabelanschluss (max. MBit/s 1.733 + 800) bei notebooksbilliger.de
(AVM FRITZ!Box 6591 Cable für 209€)

Ob Du dann mit optimalem Kabelanschluss und vergleichsweise wenig Datenrate surfen willst (dann reicht vermutlich ein altes Modem) oder ob Deine Hausverkabelung nicht optimal/neu ist und Du trotzdem 1 GBit gebucht hast, weiss ich natürlich nicht.

Mir wäre schon der zusätzliche Platzbedarf und die ca. 5W Dauerverbrauch des Modems (aktuelle FB ohne aktives WLan als Referenz genommen) auf Dauer zu lästig. Das wären hier ca. 12€ Stromverbrauch im Jahr, also hat man in 2-3 Jahren schon nur damit den Mehrpreis wieder drin. Dazu kommt die Garantie bei Neugeräten (wnen die gebrauchte "inefache" Kabel FB als Modem nach 2 Jahren kaputt geht, brauchst Du eine neue, die jetzt neu gekaufte hat 5 Jahre Garantie).


----------



## C Punkt (1. Dezember 2019)

robbe schrieb:


> Ein reines und technisch aktuelles Kabelmodem wirst du kaum finden. Spontan fällt mir nur das TC4400 ein und das ist so teuer, dass du dir für ein paar € mehr schon ne Kabelfritzbox kaufen könntest. Dazu kommt noch, das du dann wieder zwei Verbraucher rumstehen hast. Von daher, schick die 7590 zurück und kauf dir ne Kabelbox.





robbe schrieb:


> P.S. Die 5€ sind keine Miete für die Box, sondern der Beitrag für die Telefon-Komfortoption mit den 3 Rufnummern. Wenn du die 3 Rufnummern also behalten willst, würde dir ein eigener Router garnichts nützen, die 5€ müsstest du trotzdem bezahlen. Brauchst du die Nummern nicht, kannst du dir die 5€ zwar sparen, musst aber natürlich schauen, wann du die Option kündigen kannst.



Also die 5€ sind schon Miete meinte auch die Frau auf der Hotline, dass ich Nummern verlieren würde hätte sie mir doch sonst bestimmt gesagt und mir wärmstens davon abgeraten  tatsächlich habe ich aber gar keine Telefon und das wäre mir auch egal.... aber danke für die Info.. !






fotoman schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob Du für ca. 50€ ein gutes Kabelmodem bekommst.





fotoman schrieb:


> Ich würde die FB 7590 einfach zurück geben und (noch heute) z.B. diehier kaufen:





fotoman schrieb:


> AVM FRITZ!Box 6591 Cable - WLAN Mesh Router mit Kabelanschluss (max. MBit/s 1.733 + 800) bei notebooksbilliger.de
> (AVM FRITZ!Box 6591 Cable für 209€)
> 
> Ob Du dann mit optimalem Kabelanschluss und vergleichsweise wenig Datenrate surfen willst (dann reicht vermutlich ein altes Modem) oder ob Deine Hausverkabelung nicht optimal/neu ist und Du trotzdem 1 GBit gebucht hast, weiss ich natürlich nicht.
> ...


​



AVM FRITZ!Box 6590 Cable ab €'*'188,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

https://geizhals.de/avm-fritz-box-6591-cable-20002857-a1631879.html

die beiden gibt es.. dein link geht leider nicht

ist die so gut wie die DSL Fritzbox?

Habe 50 mbit gebucht.. es muss halt nur die nächsten jahre reichen, damit mal zwei leute gleichzeitig 4k streamen können.. und vlt noch jemand  oder 2/3 leute darin surfen.. oder kommt bald schon was neues raus?


----------



## Matusalem (2. Dezember 2019)

Üblicherweise stellen die Internetdienstleister einen günstigen Internet-Router ohne Aufpreis.
Sprich schau mal in den AGB, Geschäftsbedingungen, Verträgen ob Du die Miete für den 6490 kündigen kannst und Dir UnityMedia dann einen Internet-Router zusendet. 
Diesen dann als Modem konfigurieren und die 7590 anschließen.


----------



## robbe (2. Dezember 2019)

Die 65xx Reihe hat jetzt auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Eigentlich sollte dieses Jahr noch die 6660 rauskommen, welche den neuen Wlanstandard AX unterstützt und einen 2,5Gbit Lanport hat. So wie ich AVM kenne, tippe ich aber eher auf einen Release irgendwann 2020.


----------



## C Punkt (2. Dezember 2019)

Matusalem schrieb:


> Üblicherweise stellen die Internetdienstleister einen günstigen Internet-Router ohne Aufpreis.
> Sprich schau mal in den AGB, Geschäftsbedingungen, Verträgen ob Du die Miete für den 6490 kündigen kannst und Dir UnityMedia dann einen Internet-Router zusendet.
> Diesen dann als Modem konfigurieren und die 7590 anschließen.



Ich weiß das ich die Miete jederzeit kündigen könnte. Frage ist nur was mache ich dann am besten,  eine 6591 kaufen (scheinbar bester cable router, aber stolze 209€ oder den 7590 für 160€ behalten (vermutlich sogar besser?) und an ein modem anschließen oder wie Matusalem sagt,  an nen Router .. wobei ich mich grad frag warum die für den dann keine Miete verlangen sollen Metusalem?


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2019)

Der 7590 hat ein WAN Port und daran wirst du ein Modem anschließen können. Ist halt die Frage ob es sich Preislich dann doch nicht lohnt dir direkt den 6591 zu kaufen, denn ein Modem wird dich auch was kosten. Es seiden das du den Modem von deinem Anbieter kostenlos bekommst.
Unterstuetzte Datenraten am WAN-Anschluss | FRITZ!Box 7590 | AVM Deutschland

Ließ dich aber da etwas rein, da ich es jetzt auch nur theoretisch kenne, da ich die 7490 Box auch bei mir stehen habe. 
Aber selbst nutze ich das WAN Port auch nicht, so das ich nichts konkretes dazu sagen kann.


----------



## robbe (2. Dezember 2019)

C Punkt schrieb:


> .. wobei ich mich grad frag warum die für den dann keine Miete verlangen sollen Metusalem?



Nochmal, du bezahlst die 5€ nicht für die Fritzbox, sondern für die 3 Rufnummern. Sonst würde es nicht Telefon-Komfort-Option, sondern Fritzbox-Option heißen. Die Geräte von Unitymedia werden während der Vertragslaufzeit immer kostenlos gestellt. Da der Standard Kabelrouter aber keine wirklichen Telefonieoptionen beherrscht und nur mit einer Nummer klar kommt, bekommst du die Fritzbox zu den 3 Nummern der Telefon-Komfort-Option gezwungenermaßen dazu. Edit: Wobei ich grad sehe, dass Unitymedia mittlerweile das "Telefon" aus Telefon-Komfort-Option rausgestrichen hat. Die sind wohl auch endlich auf den Trichter gekommen, das sich viele die Option nicht wegen der 3 Rufnummern bestellen, sondern um den schrottigen Standardrouter zu umgehen.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf die 6660 warten, die bietet die neueste Technik, ewig langen Support (welchen du bei den "alten" Boxen entsprechend ein paar Jahre weniger hast) und ist hoffentlich auch garnicht so wahnsinnig teuer, da es sich genaugenommen nur um eine "mittlere" Box handelt, heißt ohne erweiterte Telefoniefähigkeiten (nur 1 Analogport, kein ISDN Port).


----------



## C Punkt (7. Dezember 2019)

robbe schrieb:


> Nochmal, du bezahlst die 5€ nicht für die Fritzbox, sondern für die 3 Rufnummern. Sonst würde es nicht Telefon-Komfort-Option, sondern Fritzbox-Option heißen. Die Geräte von Unitymedia werden während der Vertragslaufzeit immer kostenlos gestellt. Da der Standard Kabelrouter aber keine wirklichen Telefonieoptionen beherrscht und nur mit einer Nummer klar kommt, bekommst du die Fritzbox zu den 3 Nummern der Telefon-Komfort-Option gezwungenermaßen dazu. Edit: Wobei ich grad sehe, dass Unitymedia mittlerweile das "Telefon" aus Telefon-Komfort-Option rausgestrichen hat. Die sind wohl auch endlich auf den Trichter gekommen, das sich viele die Option nicht wegen der 3 Rufnummern bestellen, sondern um den schrottigen Standardrouter zu umgehen.
> 
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf die 6660 warten, die bietet die neueste Technik, ewig langen Support (welchen du bei den "alten" Boxen entsprechend ein paar Jahre weniger hast) und ist hoffentlich auch garnicht so wahnsinnig teuer, da es sich genaugenommen nur um eine "mittlere" Box handelt, heißt ohne erweiterte Telefoniefähigkeiten (nur 1 Analogport, kein ISDN Port).



Dann mach ich das doch.. hoffe die kommt nicht erst raus, wenn ich bis dahin schon wieder soviel Miete gezahlt hab, dass ich bis dahin schon ne 6591 hätte kaufen können


----------

